# best shifting brake cable for SRAM



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

What is the "best"? I read Yokozuna is good. Only the top of the line one, or others equally good?


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

framesti said:


> What is the "best"? I read Yokozuna is good. Only the top of the line one, or others equally good?


I don't understand how a *brake *cable can be best *shifting*. ;-)


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

I assume that you are talking cables and housing. I have very good luck with Shimano SP41 on both road and Mtn bikes. The Shimano stuff seems to last a long time. 

I just put some of their newest 9000 brake cables on my new Moots RSL build which are allegedly the smoothest yet...can't really comment on my perceived differences between these and the SP41's since the new cables/housings are on new 9000 brakes. The total package is very smooth. 

I've been really happy with the SP 41's over many miles.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Shifting with the brake cable?

You're doing it wrong....


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yokozuna is very stiff, not good if you have any tight bends in your cable path.

Nokon is best for brake and shifters. Very expensive though.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Jagwire Pro is the best I've used so far.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I probably shouldn't comment because I have no idea what is "best" or if there even is a "best". I hesitate whenever I read any thread that asks for "best" because there rarely, if ever, is anything that can objectively (objectively!) can be determined to be "best".

That said, I've always used either a "kit" I got from Jagwire, I believe called the "Racer"? and also just generic, bulk housings and regular old Jagwire cables that my LBS sells..... and my shifting is perfect. I don't know how you can get better than perfect- but I'd be very surprised if there weren't a lot of different cables that would give you perfect.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

"Best" is a lot like "perfect" in many cases. Usually the best or the most perfect that I've used so far.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

I think Yokozuna are the best and last a long time as long as your frame doesn't have many bends as they are thicker and stronger. I have heard good things about the new 9000 Dura Ace cables as well.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 9, 2010)

RC28 said:


> I don't understand how a *brake *cable can be best *shifting*. ;-)


I have "heard" that they are actually quite terrible. Not that I mixed up the cables the first time I was building a bike and spent several frustrating hours unable to figure out why I couldn't get either of the derailleurs setup.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

anotherguy said:


> I have "heard" that they are actually quite terrible. Not that I mixed up the cables the first time I was building a bike and spent several frustrating hours unable to figure out why I couldn't get either of the derailleurs setup.


You actually managed to get a brake cable _into a shifter_? I mean, the guy you heard about managed to get a brake cable into a shifter?


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

For me the "best" is the one that works flawlessly and doesn't cost a fortune because of a fancy name.

Shimano always worked for me. The Jagwire that came on the new bike and with the new shifters works perfectly.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 9, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> You actually managed to get a brake cable _into a shifter_? I mean, the guy you heard about managed to get a brake cable into a shifter?


 I think I just started picking up momentum in a race to failure after the initial mix-up.


----------

